# Flat Ironing..



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I did a search on this topic and was not able to find the info I was looking for.. how does one flat iron the Maltese coat, and what are the benefits other than straightening the hair? I also need to know if there is a certain kind of flat iron that I should use..thanks so much...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I saw someone flat ironing their malt in a grooming video on Youtube. Other than straightening, I see no benefits since it can dry out hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, the only real benefit is to straighten the hair & make it lie flat. I bought one which I have never used--it is pretty small & handy withOUT a cord. I got one w/ceramic plates to help protect the hair. Again I have never used it. It is mostly a show tool, which I ended up not going that route!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

When Madison's hair was longer, I used my Chi on her. (If I don't flat iron my hair, it goes CRAZY!). I also used the iron guard products I use, too. She looked good, but it isn't something I'd want to do everyday.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have flat ironed Cassie's hair on occasion. Since her hair is very straight, it only made her hair lie a little flatter. It really helps if you have a dog with a very puffy coat. It will make the hair lie smoother and straighter. It is drying so I wouldn't do it very often. I think almost all of the Malts that are shown are flat ironed. It makes the coat neater and more polished looking.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Eva's coat is very puffy...and when I cut the length, it just gets puffier..I use the Spectrum Ten and the Moisturizing Tresseme on her...her coat is just so thick...I was wondering if flat ironing would do any good in making her coat lie flatter, or should I try something else? I do not want to do anything to damage or dry out her coat...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried it once. I was very worried about burning that very fine hair. There is a video from Pure Paws showing the technique. I don't think it is worth the trouble and the risk of damaging the hair. 

MiMis hair is very thick hair and does wave. Right after a bath it is extremely fluffy and feels just wonderful. However, it flies everywhere and gets tangled very fast. I have used PP Silk and other products after her bath to try to calm it down. Nothing really helped much at all. Last week I bought some coconut oil...that did the trick. Her hair became smother and silkier instantly. Very easy to brush too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, how did you use the coconut oil? 
Oil tends to hold dust and they need to be bathed sooner. Kitzi has that puffy coat at the moment---partly from our heating but also from so much anesthesia in the last year. When his coat is longer it isn't puffy, but he hates grooming! My groomer said "he looks like an umbrella." That is partially because some of his hair is long & his 2 back legs were shaved down to the skin for his last OP in late Oct. I am trying to grow them out before cutting down to even out! He looks ok from the front but rather comical from the side or back!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Sylie, how did you use the coconut oil?
> Oil tends to hold dust and they need to be bathed sooner. Kitzi has that puffy coat at the moment---partly from our heating but also from so much anesthesia in the last year. When his coat is longer it isn't puffy, but he hates grooming! My groomer said "he looks like an umbrella." That is partially because some of his hair is long & his 2 back legs were shaved down to the skin for his last OP in late Oct. I am trying to grow them out before cutting down to even out! He looks ok from the front but rather comical from the side or back!


I used the coconut oil the way you would use PP Silk cream... about a half teaspoon rubbed into my hands then through her coat, then brushing. Yes, it will leave a residue, but I only used it once, not daily. Many products I have used worked great at first, but just didn't work after a short while. So, the jury is out on the coconut oil applied topically. It is also supposed to be good for dogs to eat a small amount everyday. It is worth a try.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If you have a lot of matting, flat ironing can help prevent those mats. Marina's jrs dog Lucy has been in full coat for 5 years and has been flat ironed at least 2x a week for those 5 years and there is no significant damage from it. She has a very poofy coat if it's not flat ironed but with ironing, it lays down nicely. 

Pretty much any flat iron will do with ceramic plates. I personally like using the 1" iron but I know some exhibitors use the 1.5". I can make you a quick video of how I flat iron, the 'quick' way, LOL. Otherwise, I do it in layers. I usually put Garnier Fructis smoothing milk (or something similar) on the coat before I flat iron to protect it a bit more.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any dog I keep in coat is ironed after being bathed and dried. Ironing seals the coat, decreases matting between baths, and helps keep the ends in good shape. You will find most people keeping a dog in show coat iron fairly regularly.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

aprilb said:


> Eva's coat is very puffy...and when I cut the length, it just gets puffier..I use the Spectrum Ten and the Moisturizing Tresseme on her...her coat is just so thick...I was wondering if flat ironing would do any good in making her coat lie flatter, or should I try something else? I do not want to do anything to damage or dry out her coat...


Nearly all show Maltese are flat ironed for show days (and Yorkies as well). I say nearly because this is a relatively recent thing and folks who have been showing more than 20+ years sometimes do not. For a wavy or poofy coat, flat ironing is a life-saver, but even for a correct coat it is part of how you achieve that perfect polish you see on those show coats. 

Flat ironing can do damage if done too often or at too high a heat setting. There are ways to protect the coat (thermal protectors like one that Tresseme makes or the smoothing milk from Garnier). And it takes practice but the dogs generally do learn to hold still for the process. I am always stressed when I flat iron puppies, but my older dogs know the routine. 

Honestly though, I would not Flat Iron a pet on a regular basis. Maybe for a special occasion or photo shoot, I could see getting out my flat iron. But I would normally try getting as straight a set with the blow dryer first. Truly that is where the best results often come anyway, during the brushing and blow drying process a lot of poof can be settled. Do you have a really good quality hands free blow dryer that you can use when you brush? If you do not, I would get that before I got a flat iron. 

As for the best flat irons. Yes, look for ceramic plates. Most everyone I know uses the Chi brand. I have a Sedu which was another top quality flat iron recommended to me.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I do use a good hands-free dryer and brush as I dry..she doesn't mat much as long as I keep up with her daily grooming. I am still on the fence about ironing..but I may give it a try..thanks to all of you for your wonderful advice and help..I willl check out the youtube video...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When Riley was in coat i flat ironed after each bath since his coat would poof out especially his back end, i used the smoothing milk when i ironed. Like in the PP video i would put a comb in his hair near his skin and i also put clips in his hair to hold parts of the hair out of the way that weren't getting ironed at that moment, i didn't have a problem with damage and i had less matting, he had a gorgeous silk coat.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I used the coconut oil the way you would use PP Silk cream... about a half teaspoon rubbed into my hands then through her coat, then brushing. Yes, it will leave a residue, but I only used it once, not daily. Many products I have used worked great at first, but just didn't work after a short while. So, the jury is out on the coconut oil applied topically. It is also supposed to be good for dogs to eat a small amount everyday. It is worth a try.


I haven't used the coconut oil topically, but I do give Ben about a 1/2 teaspoone to eat every morning. He loves it. If you give it to them start out with about 1/4 teaspoone and slowly increase. They say to give one teaspoone for about every ten pounds.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If you have a lot of matting, flat ironing can help prevent those mats. Marina's jrs dog Lucy has been in full coat for 5 years and has been flat ironed at least 2x a week for those 5 years and there is no significant damage from it. She has a very poofy coat if it's not flat ironed but with ironing, it lays down nicely.
> 
> Pretty much any flat iron will do with ceramic plates. I personally like using the 1" iron but I know some exhibitors use the 1.5". I can make you a quick video of how I flat iron, the 'quick' way, LOL. Otherwise, I do it in layers. I usually put Garnier Fructis smoothing milk (or something similar) on the coat before I flat iron to protect it a bit more.


I flat iron any fluff that I have in coat to avoid Mats. When I was showing my Lhasa, Gambler, he was flat ironed about 2-3x a week plus every show on the weekends and he had gorgeous coat. 

April -- it will make it look less puffy as it will flatten it somewhat. I, too, flat iron in layers and use a 1.5" iron.


----------



## Sandybaby (Nov 6, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If you have a lot of matting, flat ironing can help prevent those mats. Marina's jrs dog Lucy has been in full coat for 5 years and has been flat ironed at least 2x a week for those 5 years and there is no significant damage from it. She has a very poofy coat if it's not flat ironed but with ironing, it lays down nicely.
> 
> Pretty much any flat iron will do with ceramic plates. I personally like using the 1" iron but I know some exhibitors use the 1.5". I can make you a quick video of how I flat iron, the 'quick' way, LOL. Otherwise, I do it in layers. I usually put Garnier Fructis smoothing milk (or something similar) on the coat before I flat iron to protect it a bit more.


So true! I recently had a terrible matting problem with my Pebbles and I happened to find an incredible groomer who did flat iron her hair after her de-matting, grooming etc. She was gorgeous AND her hair had ZERO mats for the rest of the week. I was very impressed.


----------

